# Converting Big Hauler to Battery



## bfrein (Aug 28, 2015)

I want to convert my Big Hauler to battery power, I just took apart the bottom of the motor case. There seems to be lots of wires....is there a schematic for it somewhere? I cant find anything. It looks complex...Im sire someone has done this conversion....any step by step guides or youtube videos?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, lots of us have done it. It's a very simple loco - the wires seen from underneath just go to the motor. Unless you have one of the latest 'Anniversary' versions?

For background, my ECLSTS seminar is still around:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/petethornton/ECLSTS-seminar/Battery%20&%20Radio%20Control2.pdf

And here's my old wiring diagram:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/petethornton/drawings/Wiring diagram for Ten-Wheeler-2.pdf

The radio and ESC (electronic speed controller) that I used are both obsolete. Unfortunately, Tony's page of "how to" for the Anniversary 4-6-0 is gone:
http://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/how-to

TONY - what happened to the link?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Pete.
Most of my How To's were stored on the web pages.
Every now and then the websites such as this revamp and all the links are broken.
I do have how to do an Annie in pdf format somewhere. As soon as I can find it in this computer I will upload it and forward a link.

PDF link to ANNIE Instructions


----------



## bfrein (Aug 28, 2015)

I have an older 4-6-0 that probably dates back to 1992 or so....I cant remember. Looking at it...there seems to be a lot going on in there. It seems the pilot wheels pick up power along with the drive wheels. There is a plug on the back and that goes to the sound in the tender. I was wondering if I could use that to supply power to the motor? Not sure what to disconnect or tap into for the battery power. Any help is greatly appreciated.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4GYP2b57A6gbkJqa1l6ZExYYkUzOGJjakRMNnZEaXgyd2Mw/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4GYP2b57A6gbkJqa1l6ZExYYkUzOGJjakRMNnZEaXgyd2Mw/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4GYP2b57A6gZU53YjZXVGN4dDRpQmo4czkyRlRod0VDLXln/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> ooking at it...there seems to be a lot going on in there. It seems the pilot wheels pick up power along with the drive wheels. There is a plug on the back and that goes to the sound in the tender.


The plug on the back just goes to the 'chuff' contacts shown clearly on your first photo. I'd leave it alone as you may want to upgrade the sound later.

Yes, there are wires from the front truck to the motor also. That first photo shows the two wires connected to the motor, which is where you disconnect the track pickups and connect your battery/esc system. (Some of us install a DPDT switch to connect the track power should we wish to use it.)

I suggest you read Tony's article. It's quite comprehensive.


----------

